# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  PLEASE TRANSLATE VODKA

## ackman

CAN ANYONE PLEASE TRANSLATE VODKA IN SPANISH FOR ME  
I HAVE TO GET IT AS A TATTOO AS QUICKLY
THANKS A LOT

----------


## monichka

I know vodka in Russian is the diminutive of water...so in Spanish I guess it would be something like "Ag

----------


## Pasha

jaja ag

----------


## VendingMachine

> I know vodka in Russian is the diminutive of water

 Not true. The diminutive of water in Russian is вод*и*чка and вод*и*ца (this one's old fashioned). Vodka only means the drink.

----------


## ackman

SO WHAT EXACTLY IS THE TRANSLATION OF VODKA??

----------


## monichka

ackman: 
If Vending Machine says it is the name of the drink, he is Russian, from St Petersburg ( I am his fan) so he really must know. 
Now I see my Russian friends were only joking with me!! They also told me it meant something like Sacred Water..."Agua Sagrada" in Spanish...but I am not the most knowledgable source, problably they had too much vodka and tequila to drink, and their imagination soared.  
They were just boasting in front of this Mexican girl. 
If you want a name of a drink in Spanish, let me give you one from my country: Tequila! 
Pasha...hola, no te burles de "ag

----------


## VendingMachine

> SO WHAT EXACTLY IS THE TRANSLATION OF VODKA??

 No translation. Vodka just means vodka.

----------


## brett

[quote=Pasha]jaja ag

----------


## uno

se dice vodka en todos partes.

----------


## Pasha

O en polonia Wodka jeje  :P  :P  pero es igual

----------


## brett

Quizas en Alemania es tambien Wodka?  :P

----------


## translationsnmru

Don't quote me on that, but I think I read somewhere that the word was borrowed from Polish. The drink was known in Russia since times immemorial, it  just wasn't called vodka. Before XVII century, it was called just "вино" (yes, the same word was used for both wine and vodka), or "хлебное вино".  
Btw, just did a quick search on Yandex, and here is what I found:  http://courier.com.ru/memo/0402_26_01.htm http://deja-vu4.narod.ru/Vodka.html 
It appears that the version about Polish origine of this words is widely, although not universally, accepted.

----------


## 2CREATV

what about "AGUArdiente?" --- this looks like a diminutive of WATER to me... 
There's a drink labeled CRISTAL that to me is essentially spanish vodka.

----------


## monichka

Aguardiente, is not a diminutive in Spanish. Literally it is ardent water or boiling hot water. It means an alcoholic beverage obtained through distillation. 
In Mexico we have several "aguardientes" like tequila or mezcal. Both come from the distillation of the juices of plant called blue agave, not cereal grains.

----------


## Jca

O el aguardiente de orujo, qu

----------


## monichka

[quote=Jca]O el aguardiente de orujo, qu

----------


## 2CREATV

La clara-muerte que cura la mente, yo tambien esquche(?) de ese trago - pero tambien no se como se llama.  ::

----------


## slof

[quote=monichka][quote=Jca]O el aguardiente de orujo, qu

----------

> La clara-muerte que cura la mente, yo tambien esquche(?) de ese trago - pero tambien no se como se llama.

 Que es clara-muerte? Pense 'clara' ='shandy' en Ingles.

----------


## 2CREATV

"clara" significa "clear" --- yo hablo mas "span-glish" que la normala idoma del espanol.

----------


## monichka

"La clara muerte que cura la mente", suena muy poetico, algo surrealista o dadista, como de Tristan Tzara. Te salio un verso en Spanglish, sin quererlo 2CREATIV. 
Gracias, Jca. Hay tantos licores en Espana! Recuerdo que el que tome era verde...y sabia a hierbas, un poco amargo y me curo enseguida.

----------


## julia95

ok, Ackman, which is your better language - English, Russian, or Spanish?  I think you wouldn't get much out of the information about vodka in Russian, unless you were able to read Russian......   Y tambien querria decir que la bebida de que ustedes refieren que cura, no es el alcohol que alevia el estomago, es el anis.  En muchos paises en latinamerica preparen una comida que se llama MOLE, que quiere un poco de anis.   Si le echan demasiado anis en la salsa, todos van a irse al bano muy rapidamente.   UUyh!!

----------

I'm sorry, 
There's no translation for Vodka. We have adapted the russian name. All atempts to translate this are not serious.

----------

En Bielorusia que est

----------


## Sascha

You people are translating the word origins. What about the alcoholic drink "vodka" itself?

----------


## Aaa

> I'm sorry, 
> There's no translation for Vodka. We have adapted the russian name. All atempts to translate this are not serious.

 Exactly.  It's like trying to get the English translation for the word "croissant" or "burrito" or "tequila".  There is none, so you use the word.  You could say "un bebido alcoholico, claro, y ruso".

----------

I always thought "VOD" meant Water 
and 
"Ka" was a term of endearment.  Sort of like calling a young daughter,  "my sweet little one"  Therefore, could it be a term of endearment for water = "my sweet little water"  A Russian term of endearment for your drink.   
you are drinking your beloved 'water' 
I could be horribly wrong.

----------


## Sascha

THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT MY RUSSIAN TEACHER SAID! haha you win. 
voda = water 
diminutize it to mean "lil water" and it becomes vodka 
vodka = lil water 
Sorta like Aleksandr becoming Sasha, and Sasha become Sashunya, etc...

----------


## saibot

Diminutives don't always mean size...they can mean adoration too.  Russians LOVE their "water", so they call it Vodka.

----------


## VendingMachine

> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT MY RUSSIAN TEACHER SAID! haha you win. 
> voda = water 
> diminutize it to mean "lil water" and it becomes vodka 
> vodka = lil water 
> Sorta like Aleksandr becoming Sasha, and Sasha become Sashunya, etc...

 Your Russian teacher is wrong. Dimunitize voda and you get vod*i*chka or vod*i*tsa (this one sounds old-fashioned), not vodka. Doesn't work that way in Russian. Vodka is just vodka, just a word, it has no hidden meanings.

----------


## julia95

> Originally Posted by Sascha  THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT MY RUSSIAN TEACHER SAID! haha you win. 
> voda = water 
> diminutize it to mean "lil water" and it becomes vodka 
> vodka = lil water 
> Sorta like Aleksandr becoming Sasha, and Sasha become Sashunya, etc...   Your Russian teacher is wrong. Dimunitize voda and you get vod*i*chka or vod*i*tsa (this one sounds old-fashioned), not vodka. Doesn't work that way in Russian. Vodka is just vodka, just a word, it has no hidden meanings.

 Why don't we all just drink it and be happy.   I don't even think the guy who started this thread cares anymore what it means.     ::

----------


## Jeff

водка is most certainly derived from root вод- 'water' + -к- (diminutive noun-forming suffix) + -а (inflectional ending: feminine, singular, nominative).  
Vasmer's Etymological Dictionary (from http://starling.rinet.ru) 
Word: вода́, 
Near etymology: сюда же во́дка, укр., блр. вода́, др.-русск., ст.-слав. вода ὕδωρ (Супр.), болг. вода́, сербохорв. во̀да, словен. vóda, чеш. voda, слвц. voda, польск. woda, в.-луж., н.-луж. woda. Древние ступени чередования представлены в ведро́, вы́дра. 
Of course, водка doesn't mean 'water,' and probably never did. 
'Vodka' in Spanish is 'vodka.'

----------


## ispanka19

vodka en espa

----------

